# Logitech USB Receiver [SOLVED]

## chiefbag

Another case of Logitech mouse issues.

I have upgraded my kernel to 3.7.10-gentoo on x86_64 since then my mouse has stopped working. I have also rebuilt the X drivers as below so I suspect this might be a module issue or to do with usb3.

Anyone have any ideas I can try, below is the current status.

I emerged the following after the new kernel was running.

```
emerge -va x11-libs/libXxf86vm x11-libs/libXxf86misc x11-libs/libXxf86dga x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-base/xorg-drivers x11-base/xorg-server
```

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:c526 Logitech, Inc. Nano Receiver
```

```
dmesg

usb 1-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c526

usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.4: Product: USB Receiver

usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Logitech

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input9

hid-generic 0003:046D:C526.000B: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.4/input0

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.1/input/input10

hid-generic 0003:046D:C526.000C: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.4/input1
```

```
cat .config | grep LOGITECH

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=m

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y
```

```
cat .config | grep MOUSE   

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set
```

Last edited by chiefbag on Tue Mar 12, 2013 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

I think the current best practice is to have this in xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

    # Logitech VX Nano, 800 DPI

    Identifier      "USB wireless receiver for mouse"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "AccelerationProfile"    "-1"

    Option "ConstantDeceleration"   "3.1"

    Option "Resolution"             "800"

    Option "SampleRate"             "500"

    # From lsusb

    MatchUSBID "046d:c526"

    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection
```

The intention of that is to, erm magically, have Xorg choose the correct device from the two devices that udev sees in /dev/input/ (USB receiver, and wireless mouse).

With usbhid.mousepoll=2 in your bootloader's kernel commandline, for polling at 500hz rather than the old-fashioned default of 125hz.

----------

## chiefbag

@PaulBredbury excellent, thank you.

That solved my issue, I just tweaked the speed a little to my liking.

```
Option "AccelerationProfile"    "2"

Option "ConstantDeceleration"   "2.5"
```

----------

